# What's with all the DD Trade Dress?



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

So in my market DD has been flooding the market with new drivers for awhile now. They need as many drivers as possible to be able to deliver all the $3 to $5 offers they are peddling now. This is nothing new as I've seen this on and off over time.

What is new that I haven't seen before is all the "trade dress"! A lot of these newbies are putting DD stickers all over their cars, wearing red DoorDash shirts, hats, etc.etc.. Are they giving them away free now when they sign up? I understand there is always a loon here or there but this is becoming common and it's hard to believe people are digging into their wallets to buy all this crap, it isn't cheap! One guy last week had big DD emblems on his doors and a lighted "delivery in progress" sign on his roof. When he came out of Mickey D's he had a shirt, hat, and lancet holder for his red card.  It was hard to keep a straight face when he walked past me to his car.

WTF??? Anyone else noticing this in their market? Has DD successfully created some new DD sub culture now where this is cool? I think DD found a way to out-brainwash the OG brainwasher Uber.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I understand there is always a loon here or there but this is becoming common and it's hard to believe people are digging into their wallets to buy all this crap, it isn't cheap! One guy last week had big DD emblems on his doors and a lighted "delivery in progress" sign on his roof. When he came out of Mickey D's he had a shirt, hat, and lancet holder for his red card.


They’re proud business “owners.”


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Seamus said:


> So in my market DD has been flooding the market with new drivers for awhile now. They need as many drivers as possible to be able to deliver all the $3 to $5 offers they are peddling now. This is nothing new as I've seen this on and off over time.
> 
> What is new that I haven't seen before is all the "trade dress"! A lot of these newbies are putting DD stickers all over their cars, wearing red DoorDash shirts, hats, etc.etc.. Are they giving them away free now when they sign up? I understand there is always a loon here or there but this is becoming common and it's hard to believe people are digging into their wallets to buy all this crap, it isn't cheap! One guy last week had big DD emblems on his doors and a lighted "delivery in progress" sign on his roof. When he came out of Mickey D's he had a shirt, hat, and lancet holder for his red card.  It was hard to keep a straight face when he walked past me to his car.
> 
> WTF??? Anyone else noticing this in their market? Has DD successfully created some new DD sub culture now where this is cool? I think DD found a way to out-brainwash the OG brainwasher Uber.


Fast food workers have been conditioned to be ants by default. When they get let out of their cage, it's probably hard to adjust to being an IC. 

Old habits die hard.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> They’re proud business “owners.”
> View attachment 593772


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Yeah, one of them was standing near me in McD a couple days ago and he was wearing the DD mask upside down. I told him, he thanked me and actually set it right.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Yeah, one of them was standing near me in McD a couple days ago and he was wearing the DD mask upside down. I told him, he thanked me and actually set it right.


I see the upside down mask all the time.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Seamus said:


> So in my market DD has been flooding the market with new drivers for awhile now. They need as many drivers as possible to be able to deliver all the $3 to $5 offers they are peddling now. This is nothing new as I've seen this on and off over time.
> 
> What is new that I haven't seen before is all the "trade dress"! A lot of these newbies are putting DD stickers all over their cars, wearing red DoorDash shirts, hats, etc.etc.. Are they giving them away free now when they sign up? I understand there is always a loon here or there but this is becoming common and it's hard to believe people are digging into their wallets to buy all this crap, it isn't cheap! One guy last week had big DD emblems on his doors and a lighted "delivery in progress" sign on his roof. When he came out of Mickey D's he had a shirt, hat, and lancet holder for his red card.  It was hard to keep a straight face when he walked past me to his car.
> 
> WTF??? Anyone else noticing this in their market? Has DD successfully created some new DD sub culture now where this is cool? I think DD found a way to out-brainwash the OG brainwasher Uber.


Maybe with the trade dress, the drivers get VIP treatment from the fast food restos? LOL.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I see a few but most people around here haven’t lost there minds yet. The Shipt people are all in though.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

It could be worse. For HopSkipDrive drivers must wear a neon orange t-shirt and decal is required on the vehicle. It too is bright neon orange. 😢 And it's permanent, not like Uber decals, which easily come off. 

Now why would food delivery even need trade dress? Free advertising?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

They take pride in being a dasher, I see those with the facemasks a lot.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> They take pride in being a dasher, I see those with the facemasks a lot.


You are correct. They pay for those hats shirts masks lights so on and so on.
I do admit this summer i may buy a few tee shirts . They are nice for the only reason the restaurant worker knows who you are right away. Most of the time they already know me anyways. And they see your phone they already know .
I wont pay more then 10 per shirt lol . Lot of driver are making double dding then there normal jobs.
A average driver here should make 15 to 20 an hour . Those idiots accept every order . There normal day job will pay them 12 an hour minus tax Take home 400 weekly 40 hours . So dd is a huge raise . 
I never tell people how i cherry pick and use two apps dd gh. I average 25 an hour daily .I will drive less and do many less orders .


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

How do i edit my reply to fix the typo ? This new updated site sucks .


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> How do i edit my reply to fix the typo ? This new updated site sucks .


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> You are correct. They pay for those hats shirts masks lights so on and so on.
> I do admit this summer i may buy a few tee shirts . They are nice for the only reason the restaurant worker knows who you are right away. Most of the time they already know me anyways. And they see your phone they already know .
> I wont pay more then 10 per shirt lol . Lot of driver are making double dding then there normal jobs.
> A average driver here should make 15 to 20 an hour . Those idiots accept every order . There normal day job will pay them 12 an hour minus tax Take home 400 weekly 40 hours . So dd is a huge raise .
> I never tell people how i cherry pick and use two apps dd gh. I average 25 an hour daily .I will drive less and do many less orders .


I could never buy the Doordash shirt because then Uber eats and GrubHub would not be happy with me.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I’ve seen a few face masks. I’m afraid if I wear the Doordash gear I’ll look like I’m doing the Eddie Murphy white man walk.

it’s been a while since I’ve received a good paying requests on DD. They are happy with high turnover rate because they always have new drivers to take advantage of.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I see the masks from time to time but never the shirts or caps... I wear my American Flag Hat and Mask and the people at the restaurant figure I am either Uber or DoorDash...

Also if I am told I must wear something to let the restaurant or store know I am part of a certain company, well that ain’t ever happening because I am a contractor and not their employee!

Hell, I don’t even use the worthless bag they send us when you start with DoorDash!

I use HEB thermal bags or my own personal coolers because I don’t want anyone knowing I work for Uber, DD or Favor!


----------

